# SUCHE: Gutes Programm zum Bearbeiten der Registry???



## Dominik10 (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Programm mit dem man die Registry bearbeitet und ändern kann???
mfg Dominik


----------



## Burtchen (16. Juli 2007)

Dominik10 am 16.07.2007 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich suche ein Programm mit dem man die Registry bearbeitet und ändern kann???
> mfg Dominik


Regedit?  :-o


----------



## onliner (16. Juli 2007)

Dominik10 am 16.07.2007 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich suche ein Programm mit dem man die Registry bearbeitet und ändern kann???
> mfg Dominik


Sowas in der Art ?

http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/x/v/000AXV-wc.html

Immer schön vorher sichern !!!


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (16. Juli 2007)

Burtchen am 16.07.2007 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Dominik10 am 16.07.2007 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joah...was anderes braucht man da wohl kaum. Was genau willst du denn machen? Wenn man in der Registry rumpfuscht, ist nämlich ganz schnell dein Windows hinüber.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dominik10 (16. Juli 2007)

Alos, wenn ich eine Musik CD einlege kommt sofort der Autostart (Automatische Wiedergabe) dann kann ich die Musikprogramme auswählen wie Media Player, VLC Player und so. Aber ich habe ein Musikprogramm schon gelöscht (RealPlayer) und er wird noch immer angezeigt wie bekomme ich den wieder weg???

mfg Dominik


----------



## Goddess (16. Juli 2007)

Deiner Signatur entnehme ich, das du Windows Vista benutzt, und da kannst du es dir eigentlich ganz einfach machen. In der Systemsteuerung gibt es ein Menü das sich "Standardprogramme" nennt. Dort kannst du im Menü "Einstellungen für automatische Wiedergabe ändern" fest legen, mit welchem Programm was gestartet werden soll, und wann du gefragt werden willst. Den Real Player kannst du in der Registry suchen, und da die einzelnen angezeigten Einträge löschen. Das ist aber keine Garantie dafür, dass das Programm bei einer Auswahl auch verschwindet. Dazu musst du warscheinlich wiederum im Menü "Standardprogramme" im Unter Menü "Dateityp oder Protokoll einem Programm zuordnen" die Einträge die sich auf den Real Player beziehen "auf lösen". Bevor du aber beginnst an der Registry herum zu arbeiten, vergiss nicht, sie vorher zu sichern!


----------



## HanFred (16. Juli 2007)

Dominik10 am 16.07.2007 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Alos, wenn ich eine Musik CD einlege kommt sofort der Autostart (Automatische Wiedergabe) dann kann ich die Musikprogramme auswählen wie Media Player, VLC Player und so. Aber ich habe ein Musikprogramm schon gelöscht (RealPlayer) und er wird noch immer angezeigt wie bekomme ich den wieder weg???
> 
> mfg Dominik


reicht es da nicht, die dateitypverknüpfung rauszunehmen?
ordneroptionen/dateitypen.


ansonsten kann man mit jv16 Powertools siniges machen, aber ungefährlich ist das tool natürlich auch nicht gerade (wie jedes regedit-tool).


----------



## Dominik10 (16. Juli 2007)

Danke für Eure Hilfe!!!
ABER, jetzt hab ich ein super Programm gefunden: Registry System Wizard
Hier ein Link dazu:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_13005025.html

mfg Dominik


----------



## onliner (16. Juli 2007)

Dominik10 am 16.07.2007 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für Eure Hilfe!!!
> ABER, jetzt hab ich ein super Programm gefunden: Registry System Wizard
> Hier ein Link dazu:
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_13005025.html
> ...


ABER ,,,nichts ABER
Vorher ein Spamthread aufmachen wenn man selber fündig wird 

Ähm: denk an die Worte von Jimini, weiter oben das Posting, sonst ist Windows futsch und du kannst alles neu installieren 

Gruß
onliner


----------



## Dominik10 (16. Juli 2007)

1. Das ist kein Spamthread
2. Vielleicht sucht auch jemand ein Registry Programm und kann hier fündig werden
3. Natürlich werde ich die Registry vorher absichern

mfg Dominik


----------

